# The Trouble at Durbenford - OOC - Running



## michael_noah (Jan 8, 2007)

This thread will contain all OOC discussion, metagame information, etc.

Game Thread
Rogue's Gallery


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 8, 2007)

Encounters Won:
[sblock]Assassin Vine: 350 XP to all party members.
Frost Giant: 700 XP to all party members.
Yrthak: 900 XP to Jasper and Zagnak
Yrthak: 700 XP to Ruathen, Konstantine, Padraig, Gil
Clay Golem: 1050 XP to Jasper and Zagnak
Clay Golem: 900 XP to Ruathen, Konstantine, Padraig, Gil
[/sblock]

Treasure Found:
[sblock]Frost Giant:
130 Platinum
Wand - sold
[/sblock]

Experience Adjustments for death, etc.
[sblock]Jasper: -4000xp
Zagnak: -4000xp
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 8, 2007)

Rock on!  Haven't been in a pbp game in a while, thanks for choosing me!

Alrighty folks, what say we get our party history fleshed out?  Looks like we can still go with the majority of the group having served together in the military, what with Padraig, Little Gil, Jaspar, and Gwennath all being veterans.  From Dichotomy's suggestion in his background, Konstantine may have met these four while "serving" as an army captain at some point.  Zagnak's background is a little different, though, as a sort of a loner druid.  My earlier suggestion of Zagnak and Gil having come from the same town might still work, even though Zagnak left at a very young age.  Or maybe they just became friends along the way, drawn together by their racial ties.

Just my two cents.  Any other ideas?

As far as Little Gil goes, my idea for him is that he's skillful, quick-witted, and charming, even (for a half-orc), but just has no horse sense.  He's much too curious for his own good, and when his attention is engaged by interesting/pretty/shiny things, he's fairly oblivious to anything else.  He's good at getting himself into places and/or situations he shouldn't be without being noticed - it's the getting OUT that he's got problems with.  This may be part of the reason he stayed in the military for longer than he might have wanted, just knowing that someone would always (usually?) be there to bail him out.  (Maybe Padraig?  Would a grizzled old vet feel sorry for a promising greenhorn that's too naive for his own good?)


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 8, 2007)

There's totally potential for Konstantine to have been in the military.  I'll try to think of more ideas later (I'm on lunch break now).  As a bard, it would be very easy to adapt whatever role I may have had in the military to facilitate connections with the other party members.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome! I made it!

As for Zagnak and meeting. He actually has somewhat of a mercenary bent and has hired himself out to mercenary companies and small armies who wished to travel through the wilds.

He would have a soft spot for anyone who went through the same prejudice he has as well. So that works as well.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll give us all a few days to get situated, flesh out the backstory, etc; then I'll post the game thread, around Wednesday-Thursday, the 10th-11th.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 8, 2007)

Speaking of Thursday the 11th, I'll actually be out of town from that Thursday through Sunday, and most likely won't be posting during those days.  There's a slight chance that I may, but I wouldn't count on it.  After that, though, I'm good.


----------



## randomling (Jan 8, 2007)

Hurrah!  Great to be here.

I like the "met in the military" idea very much, and Gwennath is the type to make friends pretty easily, so that would tie together very nicely.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 9, 2007)

I've decided that there's not a whole lot of reason to keep the roleplay on hold, especially considering Lazlow's upcoming short absence.  Feel free to get started here.  

For in character posts, please conform to the standard conventions of the boards here.  Feel free to post in this thread to claim a color for your character's dialogue.  Italicize any "thought bubbles", and contain any immediately game relevant OOC notes in sblocks.

Please do continue to discuss the back story, tactics, etc. here.  I hope that getting the roleplaying started at your leisure will only give you more inspiration for such.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 9, 2007)

Konstantine D'Artur, human bard extraodinaire, will be using blue.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 9, 2007)

Padraig the grizzled army vet will post in orange.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 9, 2007)

Jasper Gragolino is a wandering cleric of Fharlanghn.  He will post in green.  Also since I threw together this character rather haphazardly (and with some help from people with PhB's and srd access) I might want to change a few things at second glance.  I'll run that by you MN before I fully integrate it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 9, 2007)

Jasper is definitely a former military cleric who originally enlisted to satisfy his wanderlust for a time.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 9, 2007)

The roguish rapscallion Little Gil Riprock will be posting in Dark Orchid.


(On the off-chance that someone didn't notice, "Little" Gil is 6'6", 230 lbs.)


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 11, 2007)

I just thought I'd check to see if everyone saw the link posted earlier to the IC thread:

here

It was somewhat inconspicuous in michael_noah's post, and the edit of the first post doesn't bump the thread.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 11, 2007)

@Hero4Hire & Randomling: Did you disappear?  Or are you just waiting to post until Lazlow returns?  If it's the later, there's no need to wait, I'm sure he won't mind if we have some fun without him. ;-)


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2007)

sorry I missed the link post


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 12, 2007)

FYI - you can feel free to use invisible castle to roll for yourselves if you'd like, but there's no need to go to the trouble if you don't wish to do so.  I'll roll for you with my dice and just report the results.


----------



## randomling (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry - I'm not dead, I've just had a manic week at work! I'll be posting my dialogue in: turquoise if that's all right. (Was originally going to be dark red, and then I looked at the IC thread!)


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 13, 2007)

@All: as Vigwyn mentioned, please do keep track of your money/equipment changes on your own sheet.

@Vigwyn: Padraeg's HP are low.  I noticed that you were rolling some in invisible castle, but we're using the system I mentioned in the recruitment thread whereby you gain average hitpoints.  For a fighter 8, that would be 10+5+6+5+6+5+6+5 + 16 from con = 64

@H4H and TiCaudata: If you could also note which spells you have memorized on your sheets, that would be great.  That would require you to post your character in the Rogue's gallery, I suppose, too 

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 14, 2007)

H4H: I'd rather you didn't use so many spells from non-core sources.  For the moment I'll allow the Vigor line, but not the others.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 14, 2007)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> @Vigwyn: Padraeg's HP are low.  I noticed that you were rolling some in invisible castle, but we're using the system I mentioned in the recruitment thread whereby you gain average hitpoints.  For a fighter 8, that would be 10+5+6+5+6+5+6+5 + 16 from con = 64



Oops. Bad math on my part. Thanks for catching it.

Fixed it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 15, 2007)

Does the vine have parts that are susceptible to sunder attacks?


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 15, 2007)

It appears that the thing is a giant mass of nothing but vines.  Sundering any one of them wouldn't do much, though I suppose if you were able to cut those that were actively holding someone, it would make it far easier for them to escape.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 15, 2007)

Alrighty, I'm back, and will post as soon as possible.  However, there's a big ice storm comin' through these parts and in all likelihood the power might go out tomorrow.   :\

Wow, lots of posts already!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 16, 2007)

Oops, I was going by the text from the Condition Summary rather than the spell. Sorry for the confusion.

I have amended the post in the IC thread to reflect the fact that Padraig can't move without spending a full-round action to free himself.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 16, 2007)

Vigwyn, don't forget Padraig's +1 dodge bonus for being Hasted.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 16, 2007)

I know you've all probably got crazy RL stuff, and I don't want to put some sort of hard time limit on things.  I'd like to try to get everyone posted around 1 time per day, maybe once per 2 day when things get out of order, etc.  If you can't get all of your stuff in, especially during combat, please post just a note about what you'd like your character to do in general, so the others don't need to wait.

@Lazlow: You probably missed my note earlier, but rapid shot can only be used as part of a full attack action, and you can't both move and make a full attack (I think you may have been able to with Haste in 3.0, but you cannot in 3.5).


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 16, 2007)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> I know you've all probably got crazy RL stuff, and I don't want to put some sort of hard time limit on things.  I'd like to try to get everyone posted around 1 time per day, maybe once per 2 day when things get out of order, etc.  If you can't get all of your stuff in, especially during combat, please post just a note about what you'd like your character to do in general, so the others don't need to wait.
> 
> @Lazlow: You probably missed my note earlier, but rapid shot can only be used as part of a full attack action, and you can't both move and make a full attack (I think you may have been able to with Haste in 3.0, but you cannot in 3.5).




Rapid Shot gave me three attacks, without it I have two.  Can I not move and use both?


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 16, 2007)

Nope, only with a full attack action do you get itterative attacks from a high base attack bonus.  If you use a standard action to attack, you only get one attack.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 16, 2007)

Ah, that's right.  I was trying to go by memory for the effects of the Haste spell, evidently I failed my Knowledge (Arcana) check.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 17, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Vigwyn, don't forget Padraig's +1 dodge bonus for being Hasted.



I don't think Padraig was affected by the spell... but thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2007)

Alas, no two people affected can be more than 30 feet apart.  I opted to haste 4 of us, rather than 2.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 17, 2007)

Of course.  That must've been a critical failure on my Knowledge (Arcana) check...


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 17, 2007)

Lazlow, you had mentioned that Gil has precise shot and therefor doesn't suffer the melee/ally penalty.  Well, he does not in fact have the feat.  I don't think it effects any of his previous shots, but you should double check your sheet, and let me know if you need to change anything.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 17, 2007)

Dammit, you're right.  That was the previous version of him, I guess.

Well, maybe one day I'll be able to state his actions without making some kind of error.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 17, 2007)

You don't want to change it though?  I'm totally alright with it if you do, as I'm sure we've all got some little mistakes left over.  And I'd think that precise shot is going to be very important if you plan to use your bow a lot, considering the amount of melee action your party figures to have.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry Power Outage due to an Freezing Rain prevented me from getting online.

Fixed spells and posted.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 18, 2007)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> You don't want to change it though?  I'm totally alright with it if you do, as I'm sure we've all got some little mistakes left over.  And I'd think that precise shot is going to be very important if you plan to use your bow a lot, considering the amount of melee action your party figures to have.




MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...  Okay.  I wanted him to be more of a finesse guy than a power guy anyway, so I'll trade the Wep Spec (LB) for Precise Shot.  Thanks.

edit:  Changed my character sheet in the RG as well.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 19, 2007)

@all: I won't make you wait any longer.  I'm sorry we're getting off to a bit of a ragged start.

@randomling: Please let me know if you'll be able to participate.  If you're not able to post for extended periods at a time, I'll need to ask you to bow out so that someone else can step in.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 21, 2007)

Everyone, I'm going to invite Bloodcookie and Ruathen Lafhal, his Bladesinger to join us, taking randomling's place.  

randomling, I'm sorry it isn't working out, I just don't think the game will flow very well if you're as busy as you seem.

Because we've just started and the group is working well together so far, I'd like to assume that Ruathen is simply another of those you've worked with in the past who's arrived in town shortly after you.  He should be waiting for you back at the Ox and Hammer when you return.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, everybody 

I suppose we could assume that Ruathen split off from the group en route to Durbenford a couple of days ago to stop at Dyer's Hamlet for supplies or shoe repair or something, and made it into town maybe half a day after you all. You can expect that he found his way to the Ox and Hammer, where he'll be challenging all comers at darts


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Bloodcookie! Looking forward to gaming with you and Ruathen.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry about the morphing names at Invisible Castle. I was using just Padraig at first, but then I discovered that someone else had also used the name Padraig. So I switched to Padraig Dodrahin (my PC's full name) in order to differentiate my rolls from the other Padraig's. I will be sticking with the full Padraig Dodrahin.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 31, 2007)

I vote for taking the boat.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 1, 2007)

michael_noah: Do you have the Frostburn supplement? If so, will you allow equipment from it?


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 1, 2007)

I do not.  If it has some kind of cool stuff to help you survive in the cold, I'm all for it if you can let me know the details.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 1, 2007)

Vigwyn, can you please post costs for the crampons and fur clothing?  I'd like to buy some for Gil if he can afford to.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 2, 2007)

Sure. Crampons are 5 gp and weigh 1 lb. Fur clothing is 8 gp and weighs 10 lb.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't forget to include awesome-bard-negotiated-discounts!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 3, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Don't forget to include awesome-bard-negotiated-discounts!



Ah, yes!--thanks for the reminder. I'll make the changes to my CS.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 3, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Don't forget to include awesome-bard-negotiated-discounts!




Good catch - saved me almost 20 gold!


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 4, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Don't forget to include awesome-bard-negotiated-discounts!




Being low on gold in the first place helps you remember these things...!


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 7, 2007)

I probably shouldn't say anything, but how does targeting for Haste work?  Doing some quick geometry, Konstantine's about 20' from the cliff, which is about 50' high, which makes a diagonal of about 54' to the edge of the cliff.  Zagnak's another 5' from that spot, putting him nearly 60' (give or take a foot) from Konstantine.  The range for Haste is 25' + 5'/2 levels, for a total of 45', and the spell can affect 1 creature per level (so, 8) as long as they're not more than 30' apart.

So I guess the question is, can he target 45' up into the air, so as to 'hit' Zagnak - and therefore the rest, since they're within 30' of each other - up there on the cliff?


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't think he can actually target anyone outside of the range... so he can only hit himself, Gil, and Padraig.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah... I just missed the whole 50' high part.  My bad.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 8, 2007)

*OWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!* I did 63 but took 68!

Thats going to leave a mark.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 8, 2007)

You'd best post again quick, to kill it, then!

(you're up right away again)


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Yeah... I just missed the whole 50' high part.  My bad.




Well, I shoulda just kept my mouth shut, but...


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, okay, well, that was fast.

Anyone have any dead-raising capability?


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, we will certainly have to decide now how we would like to proceed.  I'd prefer to keep the same characters if possible, rather than introducing new ones when something like this happens.  You're all high enough in level and rich enough that finding some sort of raising magic shouldn't be out of the question.

If it doesn't work out for some reason (i.e. those living aren't willing to fork over the gold, which would be understandable), we can investigate other options.  Let me know what you all think as we continue on here.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> Well, we will certainly have to decide now how we would like to proceed.  I'd prefer to keep the same characters if possible, rather than introducing new ones when something like this happens.  You're all high enough in level and rich enough that finding some sort of raising magic shouldn't be out of the question.
> 
> If it doesn't work out for some reason (i.e. those living aren't willing to fork over the gold, which would be understandable), we can investigate other options.  Let me know what you all think as we continue on here.




Well, I'd certainly be willing to fork over the gold - if I had it.  Bloodcookie, Dichotomy, Vigwyn, what do you think?  

Man, if only we'd saved the game before we attacked...  :\


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

The only problem is that since we haven't found any treasure yet, the only way we could afford to bring them back is to sell our starting equipment.  That would surely be a setback.  The other thing is that, quite frankly, I'm not sure how our characters in-game would decide to handle it.  Maybe there was some pact between the party as to what to do in case of death, but of course, any such pact would now be created post hoc.  One simplistic, and probably grossly unfair, way to handle it would be to just sell the equipment of the character as necessary to raise them.  Of course that is unbalancing from a gaming perspective.  But otherwise, I'm not sure.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> The only problem is that since we haven't found any treasure yet, the only way we could afford to bring them back is to sell our starting equipment.  That would surely be a setback.  The other thing is that, quite frankly, I'm not sure how our characters in-game would decide to handle it.  Maybe there was some pact between the party as to what to do in case of death, but of course, any such pact would now be created post hoc.  One simplistic, and probably grossly unfair, way to handle it would be to just sell the equipment of the character as necessary to raise them.  Of course that is unbalancing from a gaming perspective.  But otherwise, I'm not sure.




You've pretty much covered all the bases here, and I agree, for the most part.

DM, what did you have in mind for your "other options"?  I'd hate to just go on without two of our core team.  Unless that's what you had in mind...


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 8, 2007)

Other options include having the players make new characters.  I certainly wouldn't expect to just continue on without them.  As you can see, the adventure is plenty hard even with 6 PCs.

There are also the things such as what Dichotomy suggested, selling equipment, etc.  The party could attempt to bargain with clergy in town, perhaps performing a service for them.  They could return to Helen and request money up front now... and, here's a little spoiler, you'll find at least some treasure when you search the giant, etc.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm....  I wonder how much of a deal Konstantine could get from clergy.  And if he could sweet talk his way into getting some funds from Helen.  I would if he is skilled enough to actually MAKE money off of the deal.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

These are all do-able ideas...  But we should probably hammer out the details in-game, seeing as how our characters are going to have to make the decisions in the end.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 9, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> These are all do-able ideas...  But we should probably hammer out the details in-game, seeing as how our characters are going to have to make the decisions in the end.




I am not going to add my opinion to the mix. 

You guys do what you think you would _in character._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 9, 2007)

I think the party would be willing to cough up the gold to pay for bringing members back to life--friendship, cost of doing business, and all that.

There are several options for this. Of course, a Resurrection spell would be preferable, but we don't have the gold right now. A Raise Dead is not bad either, and the level loss is not _that_ big of a deal (the way XP works in 3.5, the raised PCs will catch up with the rest of the party in short order). However, I don't think we even have the gold for a Raise Dead right now--not to mention I don't think it would even work on the headless body.

A third option is Reincarnate. We can probably afford this right away, but it comes with some risk (you don't know what you're coming back _as_). Personally, I think this could be quite fun, but I certainly understand if the players involved are not comfortable with it.  

Padraig has close to 3000 in coins and gems right now, and would definitely be willing to spend it to bring back his friends.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 9, 2007)

just some numbers for y'all here, I'm pretty much taking the same stance as H4H on the not getting involved thing.  I don't care where you do it, I just think that the dead guy shouldn't be involved.

Resurrection requires 10,000 gold in diamonds, a minimum of 910 gp for the spell, and perhaps a metropolis in order to find the caster.

Raise dead requires 5,000 gold in diamonds, a minimum of 630 gp for the spell, and perhaps a large city in order to find the caster. (one more level and I could do it...)

Reincarnate requires 1,000 gold in oils, a minimum of 490 for the spell, and perhaps a small city in order to find the caster.  (Would you find a 7th level druid in city?)

The numbers above are not guaranteed for accuracy.  The numbers above are presented in good faith on the quick look up I just performed.  The numbers above also indicate cost per corpse.  That's it for the legal disclaimers...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 9, 2007)

Our backstory has us having known each other for quite some time. I think it is reasonable to expect that the party has talked about this kind of eventuality several times before. You know, sitting around the fire the night before a dangerous battle, that kind of thing.

Therefore, I think our characters--in character--would know what Zagnak's and Jasper's wishes were. So I understand if TC and H4H do not want to weigh in here (though I'm OK with that, too), but it would be helpful to know what their _characters_ would have wanted. That way, the party can decide how best to honor their characters' wishes.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Our backstory has us having known each other for quite some time. I think it is reasonable to expect that the party has talked about this kind of eventuality several times before. You know, sitting around the fire the night before a dangerous battle, that kind of thing.
> 
> Therefore, I think our characters--in character--would know what Zagnak's and Jasper's wishes were. So I understand if TC and H4H do not want to weigh in here (though I'm OK with that, too), but it would be helpful to know what their _characters_ would have wanted. That way, the party can decide how best to honor their characters' wishes.




This is true.  However, unless one of them had some strange religious/philosophical beliefs, I think it's safe to say they'd want to be raised if possible.

In any case:  To the IC thread!


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 9, 2007)

> Reincarnate requires 1,000 gold in oils, a minimum of 490 for the spell, and perhaps a small city in order to find the caster. (Would you find a 7th level druid in city?)




Zagnak was a 7th level druid in a city.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 10, 2007)

My preference is to ignore the tracks and head back to the city.

Is there anyone in the party who can _identify_ the wand?


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 10, 2007)

Konstantine cannot.  I would presume that if anyone can, it would only be Ruathen, but i don't think he knows it.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 10, 2007)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Konstantine cannot.  I would presume that if anyone can, it would only be Ruathen, but i don't think he knows it.




Yeah, afraid not, but I can at least try to learn its school and strength with _detect magic_


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 12, 2007)

@ Ti and H4H: I appreciate the willingness to let others decide in character what they will do at this point.  However, it remains true that the party would certainly have discussed the possibility of situations such as this in the past, so there's no reason for you not to let them know what Zagnak and Jasper would like to have happen, and I encourage you to do so.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, we hate to leave you guys just floating around in limbo for any longer than we have to


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I'll be flying to Europe for a conference on Thursday, and I won't be back until the following Friday. My Internet access will probably be severely restricted or nonexistent during that week, so I won't be able to participate here.

Michael, can you NPC me while I am gone? If the heroes leave town again, Padraig would probably see a fletcher first and buy another quiver of arrows. Also, Padraig has close to 3000gp in coins and gems that he is willing to part with to help get Jasper and Zagnak returned to the living.

Thanks and see you in several days,

Vig


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.  Safe travels.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 14, 2007)

I've updated the second post of the OOC thread with experience rewards and a list of treasure found.

I've also listed the adjustment for death, assuming that Jasper and Zagnak are raised.  I'm being a bit lenient with this in giving them both XP for the giant encounter, and subtracting only 1/2 level worth of xp, rather than setting them to 1/2 way to the current level.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay, XP!


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 15, 2007)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> I've updated the second post of the OOC thread with experience rewards and a list of treasure found.
> 
> I've also listed the adjustment for death, assuming that Jasper and Zagnak are raised.  I'm being a bit lenient with this in giving them both XP for the giant encounter, and subtracting only 1/2 level worth of xp, rather than setting them to 1/2 way to the current level.




Generous seeing as Zagnak did all the work!   

Seriously though anything that could offset a level loss if we do get raised would be appreciated.

I am still abstaining my opinion on Raising. His allies know he is all about "The Circle of Life" giving back to nature and survival of the fittest. He would not want to see any resources go to waste. He would rather have his body cannabalized then burned, etc etc.

He has pronounced no love or no disdain for any particular religion.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 15, 2007)

don't worry about the level loss.  As someone suggested earlier, anyone that is behind in level will gain more xp, and catch up quite quickly.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 22, 2007)

I think my commitment to this game isn't what it should be so I am going to bow out so I don't hold you guys back.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm back! However, I have been awake for almost 26 hrs, so I will not post until tomorrow night. Can't wait to get back into the game!


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm back as well - was called away on business for a day.  Looks like I haven't missed anything, though (I hope).

See you 'round, h4h!  Thanks for playing this far.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 23, 2007)

Alright.  

Well, I'll NPC Zagnak for the moment and try to recruit another player for when it becomes convenient to insert a new PC.  I'll get this started up again shortly.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 1, 2007)

Quick question:  How can Konstantine's Haste spell benefit Gil?  Can he make two checks in a round?  Or can he take 10, so to speak, since he's (theoretically) got more time?  (I'm about 90% sure he can't do the latter, but I thought I'd ask.)


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 1, 2007)

There isn't any benefit laid out in the rules for it, and, well, Gil wouldn't make it if he took 10 anyway.  I'll think about whether it should give a slight bonus.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 1, 2007)

Didn't think so.  Thanks.

...Another question:  Can I change his action for this round?  The only reason I had him continue to try and pick the lock was because you said it was close, i.e., figuring that he felt he could get it with another try.  If he didn't feel that he could get it, then he wouldn't bother, IMO.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 1, 2007)

Well... like I said, he knows that he can get it.  It's just a matter of how many tries it will take.  Let me know what you'd like to do.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll just leave it as is; not much he can do against the big bird thing anyway.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Just a heads up, I'll be out of town starting Thursday, back on Monday (3-8 thru 3-11) so if you'd kindly put Gil on autopilot then until I return, I'd be much obliged.  And thanks for keeping him running this weekend, RL got a little hectic.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 7, 2007)

Alright, heading out for a long weekend trip.  Back on Monday.  Good luck with the celestial!


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 12, 2007)

bloodcookie, I just want to make sure that's what you'd like to do.  Your action seems like it would depend on what the creature does during the surprise round (which I should hopefully be posting shortly, but it will depend on where exactly Gil wants to move).


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 13, 2007)

Hm, ok, if circumstances after the surprise round change what I would do, I'll let you know.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 13, 2007)

Edited my action in the game thread. Thanks


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 15, 2007)

The adamantine sword doesn't bypass the DR?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 15, 2007)

Jasper, did you move up as in "up off the ground" or up as in "toward the golem"?


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 15, 2007)

The DR is Adamantine *and* Bludgeoning.  Kind of tough, I know.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 15, 2007)

Deleted. I see I posted this 3 minutes after you posted in the IC thread, so nevermind.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't think Gil is dead just yet--only dying.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks like you are right, the whole "lays motionless" part was a little tricky there though


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 19, 2007)

Can't tell yet - is Gil concious, or is he at 0 hp but stable?

Also, I'll double-check the stuff on my sheet.  I thought I did that before we started, but,  :\


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 19, 2007)

He's at -8 and stable, actually.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm going to be out of town until Sunday afternoon/evening (central time) for a wedding.  Please NPC me as needed.

Konstantine, as noted, will be entertaining throughout the night.  He will also spend a great deal of time talking to the deva (especially if she doesn't sleep, since they'll be awake most of the night).  Basically, he's doing his trademark manipulative information gathering, trying to learn as much as he can.

On the morrow, using any good information he gains, he goes with the party and will basically just do the same things he has been if combat comes up.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 26, 2007)

Sheesh, I completely forgot about the corrections I needed to make to my sheet.

Fixed the Tumble bonus.

I have a quick fix that will take care of all the rest of the discrepancies, but you'll need to approve it.  I'd like to swap out the Bracers of Armor +2 for some Bracers of Ogre Strength (+2 to Str, both items are the same price).  I know the "original" items are gauntlets, but Gil already has Gloves of Dexterity, and my group and I have always played that the actual item is not as important as the effect it gives (e.g., we've had boots of dexterity, belts of storing, strawberry preserves of CLW, etc.) but that's us.  I'll leave it up to you to make that call.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 26, 2007)

That's just fine.  I try to stick to the general area and guidelines for which items govern which attributes, but there's no reason bracers can't provide a strength bonus.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool, that makes it really easy.  That low strength was making things a real pain.  Thanks.

Making changes now.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 29, 2007)

If you all want, you could have a look at the conjurer that could be a replacement for Zagnak on our recruitment thread.  Here it is.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks really good, we could use a powerful spellcaster like that.  But his background...  Sheesh.  Who'd want to adventure with him, with a record like that?  We'd all be the drummers to his Spinal Tap.

...Although, it almost looks like we're headed that way anyway.  :\


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe he just needs someone to end his bad-luck streak.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 1, 2007)

How are we handling the healing magic wands? Are we considering them communal property (i.e., we can assume we are all entitled to their use), or are they the property of the individual magic users?

Vig


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 1, 2007)

Konstantine intends for anyone who can use them to have free access to his.  In fact, if some of the people that can use them don't already have on on their person, we can divvy them up.  It makes more sense have anyone able to use them have immediate access when needed.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder on Konstantine's torch, Dichotomy.    I had totally spaced that. I have changed my posted action to reflect the fact that light is available from the torch.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations, TiCaudata! That's a milestone to be proud of.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 23, 2007)

A testament to being able to sit through a painfully long class mainly.  The pack test was a challenge though.  If someone ever asks you to carry a 45 lb pack 3 miles in less than 45 minutes without running, tell them "no".


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2007)

I'm going to be out of town from now until Saturday night for a funeral.  If this game happens to move forward at all, please NPC Konstantine as you see fit.


----------

